# neue nvidia treiber sind raus

## kriz

moinmoin

ab wann kann man mit der aufnahme des neuen treibers samt *.diff

im portage tree rechnen?

mfg

----------

## Basti_litho

Mann, jetzt wollte ich hier los schimpfen das auf der Hauptseite noch nix steht von neuen Treibern - zum glück hab ich nochmal ins Forum geschaut - und siehe da - tatsächlich:

http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-5328/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run

```

Release Highlights

Supports latest GeForce FX and Quadro FX GPUs

Added support for UBB and FSAA Stereo.

Improved GLXPixamp support.

Added support for Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3.0.

Added support for GLX_SGI_swap_control.

Reduced CPU usage when OpenGL applications are syncing to vblank.

```

MfG

PS: ich denk da er heute (22.12) erst reingestellt wurde - dauerts noch ein paar Tage  :Smile: 

----------

## kriz

um die treiber per emerge zu installieren hab ich hier mal die ebuilds samt diff von  www.minion.de und digest in ein tar gepackt.

bei interesse gibts das ganze hier.

mfg

----------

## aZZe

Hmmmm....dein kernel Treiber scheint zu funktionieren, jedoch funzt das GLX Paket nicht so richtig. Irgendwie findets die sourcen nicht.

----------

## sirro

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> Hmmmm....dein kernel Treiber scheint zu funktionieren, jedoch funzt das GLX Paket nicht so richtig. Irgendwie findets die sourcen nicht.

 

Kann es sein, dass du den symlink /usr/src/linux nicht richtig gesetzt hast?

Als ich mir den 2.6er mal draufgemacht habe war der link noch /usr/src/linux-beta (auch bei der final-Version).

Nur so eine erste Idee. Ansonsten könnten auch die Rechte an den Verzeichnissen sein. Damit hatte ich auch schonmal Probleme...

----------

## kriz

ehm,

ich denke darktemplaaa meint damit die nvidia-sourcen.

schau mal nach ob im glx-ebuild-kopf PKG_V="pkg1" steht.

wenn da pkg0 steht isses mein fehler.

mfg

ps. ich hab das grad noch mal gecheck't.

es muesste eigentlich hinhaun.

hier merg't portage nvidia-glx astrein

----------

## DaDanny

Nur als Info: Den neuen Treiber mit Installationsscript für 2.6.0er Kernel gibt's hier: http://www.sh.nu/download/nvidia/

Hat wunderbar geklappt alles...bei mir zumindest  :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Fly

@Kriz

nvidia-kernel klappte wunderbar, nur wenn ich nvidia-glx mergen will, sagt er mir das die pakete maskiert wären. Und mit ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" will er mir das halbe sys neu mergen, aber bestimmt alles maskierte Pakete. Was mach ich falsch?

```
root@netkiffer:/> emerge -uvp '/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild'

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "~media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@netkiffer:/> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uvp '/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild'

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r4 [5.3-r2] -debug

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r3 [1.4.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4-r1 [1.4] +nls

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-1.875 [1.35] +nls -static -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.8 [4.0.7] +nls -static -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.6 [4.5] +nls -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1-r2 [1.1.4-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3  -tcltk +java +doc

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 [1.6.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r8 [2.05b-r7] +nls -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5 [4.3-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7c-r1 [0.9.6k]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-docs-2.3.2

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.7 [1.95.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.3.2-r2  +ncurses +gdbm +ssl +readline -tcltk +berkdb -bootstrap -ipv6 -build -ucs2

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r18 [2.0.49-r15] -build

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.2 [5.8.0] +berkdb +gdbm

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1 [5.8.0-r12] +berkdb +doc +gdbm -threads

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.7-r3 [2.14.90.0.6-r6] +nls -bootstrap -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r4 [3.2.3-r3] -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build +X -multilib

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1 [2.4.19-r1] -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.58 [2.57-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.8 [1.7.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.77 [0.75-r11] +berkdb -pwdb -selinux

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.14 [3.11] +nls -selinux

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.1.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r3 [2.11z-r8] +crypt +nls -static +pam -selinux

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.12-r2 [1.8.6.10-r1] -bootstrap -build -static

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20031212 [2.3.2-r3] +nls -pic -build -nptl

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328 [1.0.4496]

```

Das kann net toll sein, oder?

Oder sollte ich aufs offizielle ebuild warten?

----------

## kriz

nabend

mac fly, das ist sehr seltsam.

du kannst mal eins versuchen:

loesch jeweils die digest-files und lass sie fuer dein system erstellen.

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328.ebuild digest

```

und 

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild digest

```

mfg

----------

## aZZe

Nee tschuldigung ich meinte die aource vom Patch, welches er verlangt.Also ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

* Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328-defines.patch

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 214, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

----------

## aZZe

Ohhhh Kommando zurück!!! Hab die patch Dateien schon gefunden sind ja im "files" Ordner  :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank nochmal fürs ebuild funktioniert wunderbar nur büße ich ca. 400fps bei glxgears ein, verglichen mit dem 4496er Treiber. Ist aber egal da ich endlich mein Notebook nun auf Gentoo umfrickeln kann, da meine FXGo5600 nun unterstützt wird *freu*

----------

## Mac Fly

mist, das Problem besteht weiterhin...

Nvidia-kernel funzt einwandfrei, nur glx macht probs...

```
root@netkiffer:/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files> rm digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.5328

root@netkiffer:/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files> ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild digest

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5328-pkg1.run

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< ChangeLog

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.2880.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4191-r1.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.3123.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4180.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-r1.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4191.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4349.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4363.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4496.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.4499.ebuild

<<< nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild

<<< files/README.gentoo

<<< files/09nvidia

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.2880

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4191-r1

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.3123

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4180

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4191

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-r1

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4349

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4363

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4496

<<< files/libGL.la.1

<<< files/libGL.la

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.4499

<<< files/digest-nvidia-glx-1.0.5328

<<< files/nvidia-glx-1.0.4180-defines.patch

<<< files/nvidia-glx-1.0.4191-defines.patch

<<< files/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-defines.patch

<<< files/nvidia-glx-1.0.4499-defines.patch

<<< files/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328-defines.patch

>>> Computed message digests.

root@netkiffer:/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files> emerge -uvp /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "~media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

root@netkiffer:/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -uvp /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328.ebuild

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r4 [5.3-r2] -debug

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r3 [1.4.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4-r1 [1.4] +nls

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-1.875 [1.35] +nls -static -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.8 [4.0.7] +nls -static -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.6 [4.5] +nls -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1-r2 [1.1.4-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3  -tcltk +java +doc

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 [1.6.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r8 [2.05b-r7] +nls -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5 [4.3-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7c-r1 [0.9.6k]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-docs-2.3.2

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.7 [1.95.6-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.3.2-r2  +ncurses +gdbm +ssl +readline -tcltk +berkdb -bootstrap -ipv6 -build -ucs2

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.49-r18 [2.0.49-r15] -build

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.2 [5.8.0] +berkdb +gdbm

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1 [5.8.0-r12] +berkdb +doc +gdbm -threads

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.7-r3 [2.14.90.0.6-r6] +nls -bootstrap -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r4 [3.2.3-r3] -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build +X -multilib

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1 [2.4.19-r1] -build

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.58 [2.57-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.8 [1.7.5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.77 [0.75-r11] +berkdb -pwdb -selinux

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.14 [3.11] +nls -selinux

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.1.0

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r3 [2.11z-r8] +crypt +nls -static +pam -selinux

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.6.12-r2 [1.8.6.10-r1] -bootstrap -build -static

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3_pre20031212 [2.3.2-r3] +nls -pic -build -nptl

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5328 [1.0.4496]

```

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Die ebuilds für die neuen Treiber sind im cvs. Also eine Frage von Stunden bis sie im portage sind. Ich hab sie mal installiert und hab keine Probleme. Nur damit auch mal was Positives über die neuen Treiber gesagt wird.  :Smile: 

Thomas

----------

## gerry

in ~x86 sind sie jetzt drin

----------

## b0fh

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die NVidia Treiber direkt in den kernel zu patchen? Ich meine ich hätte da mal irgendetwas gelesen...

----------

## himpierre

Nicht das ich wüsste.

Thomas

----------

